# HD 4890 X2



## Hans Würstchen (14. April 2009)

Ati hat angekündigt eine HD 4890X2 rauszubringen. Sie wird nicht dierekt von Ati hergestellt, sondern von einem noch ungenannten Patner (Ähnlich der HD 4850X2 von Sapphire).


Zur Karte: Ati hofft mit der HD 4890 darauf die Gtx 295 in der Leistung übertrumpfen zukönnen. In ihr werden zwei RV790 rechnen, die angeblich bis auf 1 Ghz hochgetaktet werden könnten. Es soll Versionen mit 4 Gb Gddr5 Speicher geben. Wer sich so eine Karte kaufen will braucht jedoch ein starkes Netzteil, denn die Hd4890 wird über zwei 8Pin anschlüssen angebunden und soll bis zu 375 Watt fressen. Über den Preis ist noch nichts bekannt ( Unter 400 Euro wird er sicherlich nicht liegen).

Quellen:
Quelle 1 (Englisch) 
Quelle 2 (Deutsch)


----------



## EspCap (14. April 2009)

4 GB VRAM in einer Karte? Need 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber 2x 8 Pin ist schon heftig...


----------



## Wagga (14. April 2009)

Nett, aber wenn ich mir eine kaufe dann die normale single 4890.
Aber sehr schön zu sehen in welche Richtung die Entwicklung geht.
*Sabber*


----------



## Dagonzo (14. April 2009)

Also was an dieser Entwicklung gut sein soll, verstehe ich hier nicht so ganz. Mehr als 300Watt bei der Grafikkarte, das kann nicht wirklich eine Entwicklung sein die man gut heissen kann.
Und auch von den 4 GB RAM zahlt man schon zwei umsonst weil man die nicht nutzen. Eher eine Entwicklung in die falsche Richtung.


----------



## Asoriel (14. April 2009)

ich find es Wahnsinn, wenn man die Entwicklung beobachtet. Vor nichtmal soo langer Zeit hatte ich eine GeForce 4ti und war von der Leistung echt begeistert, als dann mein Nachbar mit einer GeForce FX5900 Ultra ankam und ich das Teil gesehen hab, hats mich echt aus den Socken gehauen.

Wenn man Verbrauch und Anschaffungskosten außer Acht lässt, ist es schon der Wahnsinn, was die Entwickler da auf die Beine stellen. Lang kanns nicht gehen, und der 3DMark-Rekord (Vantage) geht auf die 50.000 zu. 

Als einigermaßen normaler User ist es schon schwer, die 4870x2 auszulasten, zumindest in Spielen und das bei normaler Auflösungen. Mit Extremen bekommt man das natürlich immer hin, aber das ist für die Masse eh uninteressant.

Der Stromverbrauch ist natürlich gnadenlos, da frag ich mich jetzt schon, wie das gekühlt wird, wenn ich bedenke, dass meine Karte schon recht laut sein kann.


----------



## Falathrim (14. April 2009)

Die Karte wird keinen hohen Absatz haben. Einfach weil sie unnötig schnell ist und der Verbrauch absolut unverhältnismäßig. Einige absolute Enthisiasten werden sich die Karte kaufen, aber das wars auch. Wenn ich bei meinem Dad ankäme mit nem ausgelasteten 750W-Netzteil (2 Mal 8-Pin, wtf?), der würd mich lynchen. Das ganze ist einfach sinnlos, was man für die Karte an Strom zahlen wird, wird in keinem Verhältnis stehen.


----------



## Wagga (14. April 2009)

Aber 4 Gb VRAM verb braucht den.
Ich kommte mit 512 MB aus.
Mein System hat gerade mal 4 GB DDR2- 800 und der wird oder wurde noch nie zu 90% ausgelastet.
Also VRAMtechnisch total übertrieben.
Stromverbrauch will ich gar nicht erst wissen.
Und die Temperatur auch nicht.
Die 4850 kann schon heiß werden.


----------



## EspCap (14. April 2009)

Ich stelle mir die Karte gerade im SLI-Betrieb vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das müsste man ohne 1000 Watt Netzteil erst gar nicht versuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wäre dann aber auch absolut sinnfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (14. April 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Aber 4 Gb VRAM verb braucht den.
> Ich kommte mit 512 MB aus.
> Mein System hat gerade mal 4 GB DDR2- 800 und der wird oder wurde noch nie zu 90% ausgelastet.
> Also VRAMtechnisch total übertrieben.
> ...



Bis 2010 sollen 2GB VRAM selbst bei Single-GPU-Karten standard werden. Darauf verlassen sich auch schon die ersten Spielehersteller und programmieren schon erste Projekte danach.

GTA4 ist da nur ein kleiner Vorgeschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davip (14. April 2009)

Immer diese Hersteller, die dann sowas wie eine 4850 x2 oder 4890 x2 produzieren. Man kann doch auch mal auf ATI hören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tstttsssts ....
Für die Leute, die wirklich imme das schnellste und teuerste wollen, trotzdem eine gute Karte. Auch wenn schon die 4870 X2 mit hohen AA Einstellungen die schnellste Karte am Markt war.


----------



## Wagga (14. April 2009)

Ich habe (noch) kein GTA4.
Für WoW reichte die Karte bis jetzt.
Ok ist kein Maßstab ich weiß.
Ich brauchte bislang keine Karte die mehr als 512 MB hat.
In Zukunft da gebe ich dir recht wird es nicht mehr ausreichen.
Evtl. brauche ich 2010 ne neue karte.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Davip (14. April 2009)

GTA IV braucht eigentlich nur einen Quadcore. Graka ist da gar nicht soooo wichtig. Für höchste Einstellungen ist aber schon 1GB(+) ganz praktisch.


----------



## Wagga (14. April 2009)

Ein Q6700 kann ich ja GTA4 bieten.


----------



## Davip (14. April 2009)

Mit meinem Phenom II 920 + 4850 (nur 512mb) läufts auch flüssig, allerdings nur mit mittlerer Sichtweite usw.
Die CPU reicht aber, geht ja bestimmt auch ganz gut mit OC.


----------



## LoLTroll (14. April 2009)

Jo, GTA 4 braucht viel (V)RAM und ne gute Prozessorleistung...was aber - denke ich - eher von einer nicht ganz Computergerechten Portierung der Prozesse herzuleiten ist


----------



## Davip (14. April 2009)

Vorallem da die PS3 auch 7 Kerne hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (14. April 2009)

GTA 4 braucht nichtmal einen Quad...
Ich hab einen E8400 @  3 Ghz, 4GB DDR2 und eine 8800GT mit 1024 VRAM und es läuft auf fast maximalen (bis auf Sichtweite, die ist auf 60) Grafikeinstellungen flüssig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davip (14. April 2009)

Das wundert mich aber sehr. Bei meinem Bruder mit einem E7200 (2,5GHZ) läufts gar nicht, dabei hat er auch eine 8800GT (allerdings mit 512mb).


----------



## Niranda (14. April 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also was an dieser Entwicklung gut sein soll, verstehe ich hier nicht so ganz. Mehr als 300Watt bei der Grafikkarte, das kann nicht wirklich eine Entwicklung sein die man gut heissen kann.
> Und auch von den 4 GB RAM zahlt man schon zwei umsonst weil man die nicht nutzen. Eher eine Entwicklung in die falsche Richtung.



Bedenkt auch das nicht nur Grafiken mit Grafikkarten erzeugt werden.
In Sachen Berechnung vieler Prozesse mit ein und der selben Aufgabe sind die GPUs wesentlich fortschrittlicher als CPUs - dementsprechend auch schneller.
Eine typische Alternativanwendung für Grafikkarten wäre das Hacken bzw Cracken von WLANs und anderen Dingen, die man bruteforced - spricht den Key knackt, alle Möglichkeiten durchgeht, solang bis es passt.

LG
Nira ^.^

Edit:
Hier ein kleiner Newseintrag dazu:
http://www.tobiaskoelligan.de/security/pas...kkarte-knacken/


----------



## EspCap (14. April 2009)

Davip schrieb:


> Das wundert mich aber sehr. Bei meinem Bruder mit einem E7200 (2,5GHZ) läufts gar nicht, dabei hat er auch eine 8800GT (allerdings mit 512mb).


Hm, dann hat ers wohl nicht gepatcht, die Patches haben viel verbessert.
Denn es läuft sogar auf meinem (baldigen) Laptop, wie man in diesem Vid sieht, und das hat nochmal eine bisschen schwächere CPU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (14. April 2009)

Niranda BruteForce ist aber ein unglaublicher Mist, das geht zT ewig!


----------



## Wagga (14. April 2009)

Aber das Hacken von Passphrase ist nicht die feine englische Art und man sollte es doch bitte unterlassen.


----------



## EspCap (14. April 2009)

Und ATI hat die Karte sicher nicht mit der Absicht entwickelt dass irgendwelche Leute damit WLAN-Keys schneller bruteforcen können ^^


----------



## Hans Würstchen (14. April 2009)

Zum hacken von Wlan Passwörtern braucht man eher mehr Kerne als einen hohen Takt. Um anständig Pws zu hashen braucht man schon 150-180 (!)Karten aufwärts. Wenn man also 180 Gtx 9800 kauft zahlt man nur für die Grakas ca. 20000 Euro bei einer 4890 zahlt man insgesamt 40000. Dazu kommen noch Mbs, Prozessoren und ganz wichtig, die Stromrechnung. Also wenn ich Pws hashen würde würde ich lieber Gtx 9800 kaufen, vlt. ein paar mehr aber dabei dann immer noch deutlich billiger sein als mit den HD4890. Den Vorteil durch den höheren Takt kann man eher vernachlässigen.


----------



## Asoriel (14. April 2009)

nein, sicherlich ist die Karte nicht dazu entwickelt. Fakt ist, dass BruteForce mit einer starken GPU ein wenig schneller geht, Fakt ist aber auch, dass es trotzdem noch verdammt lange dauert! Wenn du aber unter Linux mit Aircrack arbeitest, welches das Kismet-Protokoll ausliest, hast du einen riesen Vorteil. 

Das alles ändert aber nichts daran, dass WPA nur so sicher ist wie das Passwort. Wenn du natürlich 1111 als PW hast, ist das binnen weniger Millisekunden geknackt, wenn es aber mal 10 Zeichen und mehr werden, und zwar Zahlen, Buchstaben und Sonderzeichen, dann kann man einpacken. Mein WPA2-Passwort hat 12 Zeichen, und zwar wahllos gemischt. Das bekommt man mit BruteForce sicher nicht geknackt. Bevor man da rankommt zerfällt der Router wegen Altersschwäche.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (14. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> nein, sicherlich nicht. Fakt ist, dass BruteForce mit einer starken GPU deutlich schneller geht, Fakt ist aber auch, dass es trotzdem noch verdammt lange dauert! Wenn du aber unter Linux mit Aircrack arbeitest, welches das Kismet-Protokoll ausliest, hast du einen riesen Vorteil.
> 
> Das alles ändert aber nichts daran, dass WPA nur so sicher ist wie das Passwort. Wenn du natürlich 1111 als PW hast, ist das binnen weniger Millisekunden geknackt, wenn es aber mal 10 Zeichen und mehr werden, und zwar Zahlen, Buchstaben und Sonderzeichen, dann kann man einpacken. Mein WPA2-Passwort hat 12 Zeichen, und zwar wahllos gemischt. Das bekommt man mit BruteForce sicher nicht geknackt. Bevor man da rankommt zerfällt der Router wegen Altersschwäche.


Ich habe ja dazu geschrieben, das man von den GTX 9800 ein paar mehr nehmen müsste. Und 20k Euro + STromrechnung sprechen für sich... Damit kriegst du halt ein 16-stelliges Pw mit sonderzeichen in einer Woche geknackt.


----------



## Asoriel (14. April 2009)

Sicher, aber ich als Homeuser ohne wichtige Daten auf dem PC/im Netzwerk bin von soetwas eh nicht bedroht. Ich glaub nicht, dass jemand mit einem Laptop im Auto sitzend fähig wäre, in mein Netzwerk einzudringen.

Aber ist es wirklich möglich, 16 Stellen in einer Woche zu knacken? Das wäre enorm...Für was braucht man soetwas? Wenn man wirklich so sensible Daten hat für die es sich lohnt, so einen Aufwand zu betreiben, wird man den Rechner doch wohl nicht am Internet hängen haben, und wenn, schon garnicht via WLAN. Außerdem kann man das Passwort auch alle 2-3 Tage ändern. Auch wenn es nur 1 Stelle ist, der Wardriver hat Pech gehabt und kann von vorne anfangen.


----------



## LoLTroll (14. April 2009)

zum PW knacken mit GPU-Power gabs vor einiger Zeit nen netten Bericht:

http://www.pcwelt.de/start/sicherheit/sons...sswort_knacken/

Da gehts um ne Reduzierung von 2 Monate auf 3 Tage...


----------



## Asoriel (14. April 2009)

Ach, ich finds eh irre, dass ElcomSoft aus Russland die Software zur "Passwortwiederherstellung" einfach so vertreiben kann.

Wie kam eigentlich die Diskussion auf? Schließlich geht es ja um ATI hier im Thread, BruteForce-Angriffe sind doch nur mit Nvidia via Cuda möglich oder sind die da schon weiter?

Edit: LoLTroll es macht schon einen wahnsinns Unterschied ob du 8 oder 9 Stellen hast. Zwischen 8 und 12 stellen beim PW-knacken mit BruteForce liegen Welten (bzw. Jahre)


----------



## LoLTroll (14. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Edit: LoLTroll es macht schon einen wahnsinns Unterschied ob du 8 oder 9 Stellen hast. Zwischen 8 und 12 stellen beim PW-knacken mit BruteForce liegen Welten (bzw. Jahre)



habe ich nie bestritten...



> Ach, ich finds eh irre, dass ElcomSoft aus Russland die Software zur "Passwortwiederherstellung" einfach so vertreiben kann.



Es ist wie mit Dietrichen...Man kann sie ohne Probleme legal kaufen. Man darf damit nur nicht unbefugt Türen öffnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (14. April 2009)

Fakt ist auch, dass man eine CPU schon lange nichtmehr für BruteForce verwendet, da Rainbowtables viel schneller sind. Da Stream SDK Cuda noch stark unterlegen ist, wird es wahrscheinlich so schnell kein BruteForce-Programm für ATI geben.

Edit: Okay, nach diversen Nachforschungen in den dunkelsten Stellen des Internets muss ich feststellen, dass es solche Programme auch für ATi gibt. Nicht in der Vielfalt wie bei Nvidia, aber es gibt sie. Namen werd ich hier aber sicherlich keine nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (14. April 2009)

Also: Mit Ati Karten scheint es doch schneller zu gehen, da sie ein bestimmtes Tool haben, welches die Berechnungen beschleunigt.




Asoriel schrieb:


> Sicher, aber ich als Homeuser ohne wichtige Daten auf dem PC/im Netzwerk bin von soetwas eh nicht bedroht. Ich glaub nicht, dass jemand mit einem Laptop im Auto sitzend fähig wäre, in mein Netzwerk einzudringen.
> 
> Aber ist es wirklich möglich, 16 Stellen in einer Woche zu knacken? Das wäre enorm...Für was braucht man soetwas? Wenn man wirklich so sensible Daten hat für die es sich lohnt, so einen Aufwand zu betreiben, wird man den Rechner doch wohl nicht am Internet hängen haben, und wenn, schon garnicht via WLAN. Außerdem kann man das Passwort auch alle 2-3 Tage ändern. Auch wenn es nur 1 Stelle ist, der Wardriver hat Pech gehabt und kann von vorne anfangen.


Ich schätze mal unter 75000 Euro wirst du nicht weckkommen. Du brauchst halt sehr viele Gpus dafür können die Prozessoren schwach seien. Mainboards Gehäuse, NTs etc., dann noch einen Raum wo du das abstellen kannst. Den Raum musst du noch kühlen. 

So und jetzt habe ich mal die Stromrechnug ausgerechnet: (Mit Erklärungen für die, die in Physik nicht aufgepasst haben).
Ich gehe mal davon aus das eine Karte+Pc 400 Watt verbraucht,davon dann 180 Stück. 

400x180=72000 
Heißt: Der Komplex verbraucht 72000 Joule in der Sekunde. (Watt=Joule pro Sekunde also 1 joule in der Sekunde gleich 1 Watt)

So um jetzt herauszufinden wieviel Kilowattstunden der Pc verbraucht, teilen wir diesen Wert durch 1000

72000:1000=72

Also wissen wir das der Pc, wenn wir ihn eine Stunde laufen lassen, 72 Kilowattstunden verbraucht.

Bei einen Kilowattstundenpreis von 20 Cent kostet der Pc  14,4 Euro in der Stunde. Also 345 Euro am Tag, oder 2419 Euro in der Woche, oder wiederum 10713 Euro im Monat.

Hoffe es sind keine Fehler in der Rechnung...

Wenn man alle drei Tage das Pw ändert muss man halt  den Test öffters laufen lassen. Billiger wirds daurch nicht, aber die Chance das man das PW in diesen drei Tagen knackt ist halt immer noch da.

EDIT: Das Programm von Elcom läuft aber nur mit einem Graka Kern in der Freewareversion. Für ein 11-stelliges Pw ohne sonderzeichen würdest du damit schon über 400 Jahre brauchen.


----------



## Asoriel (14. April 2009)

na, prinzipiell sind ATI-Karten im Vorteil, da sie mehr GFlops schaffen. Eine HD4830, welche in etwa mit der 9800GT vergleichbar ist, schafft 50% mehr GFLOPs, trotzdem sind die Programme für die ATI-Karten noch nicht so fortschrittlich, wodurch sich zum bruteforcen Nvidia besser eignen dürfte.

Ich stell mal eine kleine Rechung an. Eine GTX295 schafft ca. 1.800 GFLOPs, die 9800GT schafft mit neuem G92b-Chip/55nm ca. 500 GFLOPs. Ich gehe davon aus, dass eine GTX295 450&#8364; kostet, eine 9800GT 100&#8364;. Beide Preise sind realistisch. Wenn man jetzt ausrechnet, wieviel GFLOPs pro Euro ich für jede Karte bekomme, komm ich auf folgendes Ergebnis: Bei der GTX295 bekomme ich 4GFLOPs pro Euro, bei der 9800GT 5, also 25%mehr.

Um mit 9800GTs an die Leistung einer GTX295 zu kommen, benötige ich 3,6 Karten. Eine GTX295 verbraucht unter Volllast ca. 300W, eine 9800GT ca. 115 Watt. Mit 9800GTs brauch ich also 414 Watt für 1.800GFLOPs, mit einer GTX295 nur 300Watt. Für 3,6 Karten des Typs 9800GT bezahl ich ca. 360&#8364; was ca. 90&#8364; Ersparnis zur GTX295 ist, aber der Stromverbrauch ist dafür deutlich höher. Bei den immens vielen Karten könnten sich also doch die großen lohnen.


----------



## Davip (14. April 2009)

Man kann ja nicht davon ausgehen, dass erst das letzte PW das richtige ist. Deswegen passt das mit den 400 Jahren nicht ganz so, erst recht, wenn die Rechenleistung sich wirklich alle 2 Jahre verdoppeln sollte.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (14. April 2009)

Davip schrieb:


> Man kann ja nicht davon ausgehen, dass erst das letzte PW das richtige ist. Deswegen passt das mit den 400 Jahren nicht ganz so, erst recht, wenn die Rechenleistung sich wirklich alle 2 Jahre verdoppeln sollte.


Ja natürlich. Es Ist immer die Maximale Rechenleistung. Es könnte ja auch seien das du 3 sec rechnen lässt und das PW hast.

Bin grad daran auszurechnen wieviel sich ein Lagerraum erwärmt wenn man 72000 Joule pro sec. zuführt.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (14. April 2009)

Ich hab mal im I-net nach einem Lagerhaus in der Umgebung Frankfurt geschaut und eins für 4500 Euro (monatlich) gefunden. Flächen 230qm², Höhe: 3m. Also wäre für jeden Pc etwas mehr als ein Qm Platz.Preis wären 4500 Euro pro Monat. Jetzt habe ich die Masse der Luft im Lagerhaus ausgerechnet:

Dichte von luft bei 0° wird über einen Faktor von 1,2931 g/dm³ berechnet. Also habe ich errechnet, wie groß der lagerraum in Dm³ ist. 
Herauskamen 69.000.000 dm³ 

So jetzt habe ich herausgefunden gehabt das die Lust im Lagerraum 53360142,29g schwer ist. (=53360 kg=55,360 Tonnen)

Also habe ich die Formel W=c x m x  [temperaturunterschied] (weiss nicht wie man Griechisch schreibt)

Umgeformt also [Temperaturunterschied]= W:c:m

Rauskommt:  1,342608696 x10-³     Klingt unglaublich wenig, ist es aber nicht wenn man sich überlegt dass, das jede Sekunde erwärmt. 
Es sind also 0.0805° in der Min. und 4,833391° in der Stunde oder 116,001° am Tag. (Das Gebäude gibt natürlich Wärme an die aussenwelt ab aber das wäre zu Komplex um es hier mit einzurechnen, jedoch kann es, wenn das Gebäude gut gedämmt ist, doch schon sehr warm im inneren werden.)

So jetzt habe ich nochmal bei Alternate nach Lüftern geschaut. Der Leistungsstärkste Lüfter, der gelistet ist (Scythe Ultra Kaze), bräuchte sage und schreibe 30369 Exemplare um den Raum zu belüftenund die Luft in einer Stunde einmal auszutauschen..(Ist natürlich Utopisch und unwirtschaftlich so kleine Lüfter zubenutzten) Kosten würden ca 275000 Euro betragen (Nur für die Lüfter)

Nach kurzem googlen habe ich das hier gefunden. Ein Lüfter mit 14600m³ Luftdurchsatz pro Stunde. Kosten: 766 Euro.  Man bräucht immer noch 118 Lüfter um die Komplette Luft in *4* Stunden einmal auszutauschen. Gesamt kosten wären 90000 Euro.



D.h. Man müsste min. 200000-300000 Euro investieren um überhaupt erstmal anfangen zukönnen PWs zuhashen. Sinn würde diese Kosten wohl nur in der Industriespionage machen. Monatlich würden nochmal kosten von ca. 15000 Euro anfallen.
Den Preis könnte man sicherlich nochmal mit größeren Industrielüfter optimieren. Aber unter 150000-180000 wird man den Preisbnicht drücken können.  Nicht mit einberechnet sind die Kosten die die Lüfter durch Stromverbrauch kosten.


----------



## Asoriel (14. April 2009)

das Ergebnis wäre interessant zu wissen.

Dann berechne ich mal die Stromkosten. Unser Ziel sind wahnsinnige 180.000 GFLOPs. Dafür brauchen wir 100 GTX295 oder aber 360 9800GT. Außerdem gehen wir _nicht_ von einem SLI-System aus, das heißt, jede Grafikkarte steckt in einem Rechner. Pro Rechner nehmen wir eine kleine CPU für 60&#8364;, ein Mainboard für 50&#8364;, Ram für 20&#8364;, Netzteil für 50&#8364;, HDD für 40&#8364;, Gehäuse für 20&#8364;. 
Unsere fiktiven PCs kosten also 240&#8364; _ohne_ Grafikkarte.  Für das System rechnen wir 80 Watt Verbrauch unter Last ohne Grafikkarte was einigermaßen realistisch ist.
Zählen wir schnell zusammen: Bei der GTX295 benötigen wir den PC 100x, also kostet unser Rechenzentrum, bestückt mit HighEnd-Grafik, *69.000&#8364;*. Für die selbe Rechenleistung bei Einsatz der 9800GT müssen wir *122.400&#8364;* bezahlen, also fast das Doppelte!

Rechnen wir also den Verbrauch unter Volllast aus. 100PCs bestückt mit GTX295 verbrauchen *38.000 Watt*. Für die selbe Leistung mit der 9800GT brauchen wir 360 PCs. Diese verbrauchen gemeinsam *70.200* Watt, was in etwa das Doppelte darstellt.

Ziehen wir also eine kurze Zwischenbilanz: Wir wollen 180.000 GFLOPs erreichen. Einmal mit Highend, einmal mit Mittelklasse. Bei der Highend-Version sparen wir nicht nur den Platz von 260PCs, sondern haben auch einen Anschaffungspreis welcher beinahe nur halb so hoch ist und der Stromverbrauch beträgt auch nur die Hälfte als bei der Mittelklasse.
Für beide Systeme bereche ich jetzt also die Kosten für eine etwaige Stromrechnung.

Fangen wir mit dem High-End Rechenzentrum an. Es verbraucht 38.000 Watt, das sind 38 kWh. Wenn wir die 20Cent von Hans Würstchen annehmen, bezahlen wir also ca. *7,60&#8364;* für eine Stunde Passwort knacken. Gehen wir davon aus, dass wir 2 Wochen brauchen, bis der WPA-Key geknackt ist.
Nach 2 Wochen Betrieb haben wir Stromkosten in Höhe von *2553,60&#8364;*.
Selbes Spiel jetzt mit dem MidRange-Komplex. Hier haben wir 70,2kWh. Das sind *14,04&#8364;* die Stunde. Das ganze Spiel natürlich wieder 2 Wochen lang, dann haben wir eine Rechnung von *4717,44&#8364;*.

Rechnen wir also den Gesammtpreis aus. Um ein dementsprechend langes WPA-Passwort zu entschlüsseln, wenn wir von _einem_ Einsatz ausgehen, müssen wir *71553,60&#8364;* bezahlen, wenn wir die GTX295 zum Einsatz bringen. Wollen wir die vermeintlich billigere und stromsparendere 9800GT verwenden, müssen wir *127117,44&#8364;* bezahlen.
Völlig außer Acht gelassen habe ich dabei den Platz. Dass 100PCs bedeutend weniger Platz brauchen als 360 PCs dürfte wohl jedem klar sein.

Somit wurde also die Vermutung von Hans Würstchen eindrucksvoll wiederlegt.


Hans schrieb:


> Zum hacken von Wlan Passwörtern braucht man eher mehr Kerne als einen hohen Takt. Um anständig Pws zu hashen braucht man schon 150-180 (!)Karten aufwärts. Wenn man also 180 Gtx 9800 kauft zahlt man nur für die Grakas ca. 20000 Euro bei einer 4890 zahlt man insgesamt 40000. Dazu kommen noch Mbs, Prozessoren und ganz wichtig, die Stromrechnung. Also wenn ich Pws hashen würde würde ich lieber Gtx 9800 kaufen, vlt. ein paar mehr aber dabei dann immer noch deutlich billiger sein als mit den HD4890. Den Vorteil durch den höheren Takt kann man eher vernachlässigen.



Ihm das ganze streitig zu machen war aber nicht mein Ziel, vielmehr wollte ich einfach mal die Mühen und Kosten für so ein Vorhaben berechnen, und wenn ich das eh mach, kann ich auch die Community daran teilhaben lassen.

Was lernen wir daraus? Lieber einen Mitarbeiter mit ein paar Tausender bestechen, als es mit einem Rechenzentrum/BruteForce zu versuchen!

Edit: Hans Würstchens Rechnung liegt ja auch schon vor. Ganz schön imposant, was dabei für Zahlen rauskommen! Wirklich ein netter Thread, das ist auf jeden Fall sehr interessant gewesen.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (14. April 2009)

Naja ich hatte mit meiner Behauptung geschätzt. Aber jetzt kann man zu dem Schluss kommen dass ein Gesamtsystem mit Belüftung ca. 160000 Euro kostet. Eingerechnet dafür ist ein Luftaustausch in 4 Stunden. Hinzu kommen ca. 9000 Euro monatliche Kosten. Desweiteren braucht man noch die Einverständiniss des Mieters seine Wand mit Lüftern zu löchern.  Ausserdem muss bei soviel Lüftern wahrscheinlich ein Statiker kommen und das ganze berechnen. Dannach muss man noch den Einbau der Lüfter in die Wand bezahlen was auch locker 20000 Euro macht. Also sind wir schon wieder bei 180000 Gesamtkosten.

EDIT: Klugscheisser Flamm inc.



Asoriel schrieb:


> Fangen wir mit dem High-End Rechenzentrum an. Es verbraucht 38.000 Watt, das sind 38 kWh. Wenn wir die 20Cent von Hans Würstchen annehmen, bezahlen wir also ca. *7,60&#8364;* für eine Stunde Passwort knacken. Gehen wir davon aus, dass wir 2 Wochen brauchen, bis der WPA-Key geknackt ist.
> Nach 2 Wochen Betrieb haben wir Stromkosten in Höhe von *2553,60&#8364;*.
> Selbes Spiel jetzt mit dem MidRange-Komplex. Hier haben wir 70,2kWh. Das sind *14,04&#8364;* die Stunde. Das ganze Spiel natürlich wieder 2 Wochen lang, dann haben wir eine Rechnung von *4717,44&#8364;*.



38000 Watt sind nicht 38 kwh Es ist nur ein 0,01% von einem Kwh. Erst wenn man die Pcs eine Stunde laufen lässt, kommt man auf 38 Kwh

So das musste sein.^^


----------



## Asoriel (14. April 2009)

das ist irre...hat aber (mir zumindest) Spaß gemacht, das Ganze mit Dir durchzurechnen

achja, wie gesagt, mir ging es nie darum, irgendeine Vermutung von dir in Frage zu stellen, weil ich von solchen Dimensionen bisher keine Ahnung hatte. Das ergab sich dann mehr oder weniger durch den Vergleich 9800GT/GTX295. Interessant wäre das auch mit Karten wie der GTS250, also eine 9800GTX+ welche ebenfalls für 100&#8364; zu haben ist aber noch ein weniger stärker als die 9800GT. Da werden sich die Preise ein wenig nähern.

Außerdem ist auch die Belüftung für die 9800GT-PCs teurer, da die viel mehr Abwärme in der Halle produzieren als die GTX295-Rechner.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (14. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> das ist irre...hat aber (mir zumindest) Spaß gemacht, das Ganze mit Dir durchzurechnen
> 
> achja, wie gesagt, mir ging es nie darum, irgendeine Vermutung von dir in Frage zu stellen, weil ich von solchen Dimensionen bisher keine Ahnung hatte. Das ergab sich dann mehr oder weniger durch den Vergleich 9800GT/GTX295. Interessant wäre das auch mit Karten wie der GTS250, also eine 9800GTX+ welche ebenfalls für 100€ zu haben ist aber noch ein weniger stärker als die 9800GT. Da werden sich die Preise ein wenig nähern.
> 
> Außerdem ist auch die Belüftung für die 9800GT-PCs teurer, da die viel mehr Abwärme in der Halle produzieren als die GTX295-Rechner.


1. MIr hats auch viel Spass gemacht, hatte grade sonst nichts zutun.
2. Ist mir schon klar.^^
3. Das werden ich heute Abend nochmal ausrechnen, wenn Bayern schon in den ersten 20 Min ein Tor kassiert.


----------



## Asoriel (14. April 2009)

na, dann viel Spaß beim Fußball schauen.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (14. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> na, dann viel Spaß beim Fußball schauen.


Werd ich haben. Aber nur solange bis das erste Tor fällt....  Dann werde ich nochmal ausrechnen wieviele dieser Rechner man bräucht um ein Wohnung zu heizen. Oder wieviel es kosten würde so ein Ding mit einer WAKÜ zukühlen.


----------



## Asoriel (14. April 2009)

dazu hab ich heute keine Zeit mehr, außerdem müsste ich erstmal irgendwo her eine Formelsammlung oder sowas in der Art haben, wirklich auswendig weiß ich da nixmehr.
Bin aber auf jeden Fall auf deine Ergebnisse gespannt!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (14. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> dazu hab ich heute keine Zeit mehr, außerdem müsste ich erstmal irgendwo her eine Formelsammlung oder sowas in der Art haben, wirklich auswendig weiß ich da nixmehr.
> Bin aber auf jeden Fall auf deine Ergebnisse gespannt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn du noch was rechnen willst und Formeln brauchst schreib mir einfach ne Pm, hab hier noch ein altes Schulebuch rumliegen..


----------



## Hans Würstchen (14. April 2009)

Also Ergebnisse für die Pcs mit mit 100 gtx 295:
Sec: 7,085990339x10-4°
Min: 0,0425159°
Stunde:2,5509°
Tag: 61,,2295653

Also wenn wir von einer außen Temperatur von 30° ausgehen. (Im Sommer durchaus möglich) Müssen wir 119 Lüfter laufen lassen damit die Temperatur unten bleibt.


Rechnung mit einer Wakü folgt


----------



## Hans Würstchen (14. April 2009)

Also für meine Wakü Rechnung gehe ich von EVGA GTX295 HydroCopper zum Preis von 700 Euro aus (Die normale Gtx 295 wurde mit 450 gerechnet)
Also ist der neue Preis für die Pcs 94000 Euro.

SO jetzt zur Wakü:

Um die 38000 Watt abzuführen braucht man24 Kühler a 599 Euro (http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p4742_Durchlaufk-hler-Hailea-Ultra-Titan-2000--HC1000-1650Watt-K-lteleistung--.html) Preis:14000Euro

Die Kosten für die Schläuche/ANschlüsse dürften unter 300 Euro sein, machen den Braten also auch nicht mehr fett.

So ich vermutte, das man nur ein Pumpe braucht das Wasser ja oft gekühlt wird. Wären also grade mal 100 Euro. (Berichtigt mich wenn ich falsch liege.)

Die Kühlung enthält 124 Liter wasser, wenn zwischen jedem Pc 1 m abstand ist. Dazu kommen noch Frostschutzmittel.

Also würde das System ca 120000 Euro kosten. Jedoch würde sich die Stromrechnung um 13200 Watt erhöhen. was in der Stunde nochmal 2,64 Euro mehr wären (63,36 Euro= Tag; 443,52 Euro Woche; 887,0 Euro=2 Wochen; 1964,16 Euro=Monat; 23126,4 Euro=Jahr)

Ein Problem wäre nur der Verschleiss und die hohen Kühlkosten. Des weitern müsst man das Wasser wechseln.


----------



## Asoriel (14. April 2009)

also wäre Luftkühlung die deutlich billigere und vor allem einfachere Alternative, wenn man von den völlig durchlöcherten Wänden absieht.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (14. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> also wäre Luftkühlung die deutlich billigere und vor allem einfachere Alternative, wenn man von den völlig durchlöcherten Wänden absieht.


Anschinend doch nciht, hab grad nochmal nach den lüftern gegoogelt und bin darauf gestoßen dass sie einen Leistungsaufnahme von 2534 Watt haben. bei 120 Lüftern wären über 300000 Watt. Also 60000 Euro in der Stunde.^^

EDIT: ICh kann das nicht wirklich glauben das die Lüfter 2500 Watt fressen. Das wäre einfach zuviel.


----------



## Davip (14. April 2009)

Milliwatt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (14. April 2009)

Davip schrieb:


> Milliwatt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wohlkaum, der Lüfter hat einen Durchsatz von 14600m³/h, der stärkste von ALternate hat einen Durchsatz von 228m³/h und braucht 7 Watt.


----------



## Niranda (14. April 2009)

Das mit dem Hacken/Cracken war ja nur ein Beispiel um zu sagen, dass Grafikkarten nicht nur zum Spielen da sind, wie 99% der User denken.
Das eine Entwicklung in den Multicore-Bereich bei Grakas dumm ist sei dahin gestellt. Sicher gibt es bei einem Duoverbund Microruckler. Aber man muss schon ganz eitel und peniebel sein um da ein /whine zu bringen. Seht das mal mit einem Quad-Verbund, das nervt richtig...

Aber es ist halt sinnvoll für andere Anwendungen, die nicht von Microrucklern betroffen sind...
Renderaufgaben können auch an die GPU(s) geleitet werden, wodurch sie wesentlich schneller vonstatten gehen.

LG ^.^

Edit:
Stichwort Hitze/Kühlung:
Wasserkühlung ist eine optimale Lösung.
Stark im kommen sind nun auch Kompressorkühllösungen die (ich glaub) ca. 20% effektiver als WaKüs arbeiten... find ich echt interessant...^^


----------



## Wagga (14. April 2009)

Stickstoffkühlung soll auch der hit sein.

Aber die H²0-Kühlung ist sehr teuer.
Man muss es sich sehr überlegen ob es sich für einen lohnt allein in die Kühlung 300 € zu investieren.
Ich werde das beim nächsten spontan entscheiden, je nach Liquidität.

Gruß,Wagga


----------



## Falathrim (14. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Stark im kommen sind nun auch Kompressorkühllösungen die (ich glaub) ca. 20% effektiver als WaKüs arbeiten... find ich echt interessant...^^


Kompressorkühlungen arbeiten höchst ineffektiv. Sie kühlen zwar den PC extrem gut, erzeugen aber dafür eine um so extremere Abwärme nach hinten. Ist ein wenig wie ein Kühlschrank. Je kälter es drinnen ist, desto mehr Abwärme erzeugt er. Ausserdem verschlingen sie unheimliche Energiekosten. Für Overclocker, die kein Geld für flüssigen Stickstoff und Trockeneis haben aber interessant.


----------



## Wagga (14. April 2009)

Ist Stickstoff nicht ein bisschen teuer, aber ich habe gehört die Kühlung soll 1A Sahne sein.
Allein aus dem Chemieversuchen.
Flüssiger Stickstoff haltet da mal ne Bannane rein, und holt die dann mal nach 2 min wieder raus.
Ihr könnt damit dann jemanden erschlagen, kein Witz.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (14. April 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Ist Stickstoff nicht ein bisschen teuer, aber ich habe gehört die Kühlung soll 1A Sahne sein.
> Allein aus dem Chemieversuchen.
> Flüssiger Stickstoff haltet da mal ne Bannane rein, und holt die dann mal nach 2 min wieder raus.
> Ihr könnt damit dann jemanden erschlagen, kein Witz.


Wenn du schmerzen willst halt deine Hand rein....


----------



## Wagga (14. April 2009)

Gibt schöne Verbrennungen man sollte es lassen.


----------



## Asoriel (14. April 2009)

Na klar, die ist ja auch zu Eis erstart. Wenn du sie fallen lässt, hast du Splitter.


Hans Würstchen, rufst du morgen mal bei dem Vermieter der Halle an? Ich fahr dann schonmal einen Teil der PCs hin, das mit der Kühlung entscheiden wir dann spontan. Wir müssen uns nurnoch ein Ziel für unseren Angriff aussuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (14. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Na klar, die ist ja auch zu Eis erstart. Wenn du sie fallen lässt, hast du Splitter.
> 
> 
> Hans Würstchen, rufst du morgen mal bei dem Vermieter der Halle an? Ich fahr dann schonmal einen Teil der PCs hin, das mit der Kühlung entscheiden wir dann spontan. Wir müssen uns nurnoch ein Ziel für unseren Angriff aussuchen
> ...


Hehe... aber wenn man Industriespion ist ist das sicher lukrativ... Einmal Firmennetzwerk hacken und dann die Entwicklungen als Patente anmelden oder halt weiterverkaufen. 
Aber stellt euch mal vor was man für ein Riesenpaket man bekommt wenn man 100 Gtx295 bestellt.


----------



## Asoriel (14. April 2009)

was meinst, da ist gerade der Admin dabei, ein wenig die Alternate-Seite herzurichten, und dann sieht der, dass eine Bestellung mit 100xGTS295 eingeht! Dem fallen die Augen raus

Die PCs werden nach dem Angriff natürlich verkauft, nur ist die Frage, wer einen Schrott-PC mit HighEnd-Grafik haben will.

Edit: Wie ich weiter vorne schon geschrieben habe: Drück lieber nem Mitarbeiter ein paar Tausender in die Hand, das kommt dich höchstwahrscheinlich bedeutend billiger.

Wer weiß, vielleicht liest das hier ja ein Industriespion und wir haben ihm schon die ganze Rechenarbeit abgenommen...


----------



## Hans Würstchen (14. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Die PCs werden nach dem Angriff natürlich verkauft, nur ist die Frage, wer einen Schrott-PC mit HighEnd-Grafik haben will.


Mhhh, Industriespionen vlt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ne Bestellung für 70k Euro ist doch auch was feines.^^ Oder bei MM kaufen und bar bezahlen.


----------



## Asoriel (14. April 2009)

dann bist aber bei 120.000€ und nichtmehr bei 70.000€.

Was meinst, wie lang die Kassiererin beschäftigt wäre, das Geld auf Echtheit zu prüfen? Die könnten damit direkt mal ein paar Kassen füllen, das passt in eine nichtmehr rein.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (14. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> dann bist aber bei 120.000€ und nichtmehr bei 70.000€.
> 
> Was meinst, wie lang die Kassiererin beschäftigt wäre, das Geld auf Echtheit zu prüfen? Die könnten damit direkt mal ein paar Kassen füllen, das passt in eine nichtmehr rein.


Sind ja min. 70 Scheine.^^


----------



## Asoriel (14. April 2009)

so, jetzt klugscheißer ich mal: Falsch falsch falsch! Mindestens 140 Scheine! Es gibt keinen 1.000&#8364;-Schein, siehe Wikipedia Euro-Info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem will ich mit 50&#8364;-Scheinen bezahlen, da wären wir dann bei 1.400 Scheinen hehe. Die Frau hätte was zu zählen.


----------



## Wagga (14. April 2009)

Nimm doch 5er.
14.000 x 5 € Scheine.


----------



## EspCap (15. April 2009)

Oder sie prüft es einfach nicht ^^
Als ich meinen aktuellen PC gekauft hab hab ich unter anderem auch mit nem 500er gezahlt, und der Verkäufer hat den nicht überprüft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
War zwar nicht MM sondern Arlt, aber gewundert hats mich damals trotzdem.

@Wagga 
Dann müsste man wirklich 1-2 Koffer mitnehmen ^^
Noch besser wäre natürlich Münzgeld - so eine LKW-Ladung 1 Cent-Stück... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## resusseleman (15. April 2009)

Man könnte aber auch mit 1 Cent Münzen bezahlen (die nötigen 7 mio münzen würden 16,1 t wiegen und man könnte die 11,69km hoch stapeln).

Edit: Mist, da war einer schneller.


----------



## Greeki (15. April 2009)

Ab hier delete ich btw Offtopic... wenn ihr Alterantivgebräuche von Grakas bereden wollt macht nen extra Thread auf oder nutzt den Spam Thread.

So Ontopic:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Grafik-Geru.../meldung/136166

Soviel zum Thema HD4890x2. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass meine 8800GTX deutlich heißer wurde als meine HD4890. Daher denke ich eine x2 Variante ist doch möglich eventuell müssen sie nur das Kühlsystem etwas überarbeiten oder bessere Mats einsetzen.  Oder warten bis sie den Chipsatz auf 40nm "umstellen".


----------



## Ogil (15. April 2009)

Man sollte auch nicht unterschaetzen was fuer ein Aufwand es fuer die GraKa-Hersteller ist eine komplett eigene GraKa aus dem Boden zu stampfen. Normal richten sich die Hersteller-spezifischen Designs ja zum groessten Teil nach dem Referenzdesign des Chip-Herstellers, zum groessten Teil werden nur Bauteile ausgewaehlt (falls verschiedene verfuegbar) und ansonsten unterscheiden sich die Karten hauptsaechlich im Layout und bei der Kuehlung. Wenn aber AMD/ATI kein Design fuer eine HD4890X2 vorgibt haben die Hersteller schon ein wenig mehr zu tun...


----------



## Niranda (15. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Kompressorkühlungen arbeiten höchst ineffektiv. Sie kühlen zwar den PC extrem gut, erzeugen aber dafür eine um so extremere Abwärme nach hinten.



Man nimmt ja auch die Kühlleistung dort, wo sie gebraucht wird und vergleicht diese.
Wohin die ganze Energie geht und wie viel das Kostet ist dabei nebensache genauso wie das P/L Verhältnis bei Enthusiasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit ner Stickstoffkühlung anzurücken ist etwas abwegig.
Kompressoren kann sehr wohl von jedermann(/frau) Zuhaus betrieben werden ohne größere Gefahren wie es z.B. bei Stickstoff der Fall wäre und somit fällt diese Lösung schon mehr in den abstrakten Bereich

(sry4offtopic, hab die letzten Posts eben erst gelesen ^.- )

Was ich bei AMD/ATI vorteilhaft finde ist das Kühlkonzept.
Wesentlich mehr Grakas im Gegensatz zu nVidia blasen die Abwärme direkt raus und verwirbeln es nicht unnötig im PC.

Um ansonsten der Abwärme entgegen zu wirken ist ein neues Format vonnöten, z.B. BTX
Da wäre deutlich mehr Leistung bei gleicher Temperatur und allgemein besseren Kühlsystem für die Restliche Hardware drin.
Den Energiehunger einzudemmen würd ich bei der Technologie als fast unmöglich einschätzen, da müsst was neues her.


----------

